# Elder Scrolls Game



## Suldulin (Jan 3, 2003)

Nirn, a floating jewel within Obilvion, created when the Diety Lorkhan tricked the other Gods into creating a mortal plane.

Tamriel, the central place of conflict, ruled first by the native beast peoples, then invaded by Elves, and later by Man.

Many empires have risen and fallen, none uniting Tamriel until the 3rd and current Era when Tiber Septim used the Numidium, an ancient Dwemeri artifact of great power, that was later lost.

After four hundred years the Empire is beginning to crumble.  Will you support it? Will you help to bring it down? Will you do Neither and just help the common people when you can? or will you be Mercenaries, profiting from the coming conflict? Will your names go down in the ElderScrolls?

The Elderscrolls campaign is going to be a Homebrew based upon the trilogy of games made by Bethesda.

Like those games, You, the PC's will get to determine where you go and what path you take. There will be no Railroading. The NPC's will have their own lives, their own goals and will follow the rules.

We will be using Natural 20's Elements of Magic as the spell system. More info on races and classes will be aviable when I get enough people interested to request a spot at the Messageboard I plan to have it at.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jan 4, 2003)

I'd be interested enough to want to see more information, like what you plan to run, etc. I'm especially curious what you're doing by way of converting the computer games (if anything, or just using the setting?) I've been playing Morrowind to all hours of the night, and was thinking there was some great D&D material there.


----------



## Suldulin (Jan 4, 2003)

well the game is going to be on another message board

The races and classes are roughly figured out.

The magic system is going to be the Elements of Magic as that fits it perfectly

The mechanics are going to be d20 though I'm going to try to mesh the world into it

I'm mainly trying to see if I could get enough people interested for me to a) do more work and b) show that there's enough people interested to the mods at the board I plan to run the game so that I can get a spot put in for it 

(also this may form into somewhat of a waiting list if I actually get too many people interested, heh)


----------



## Suldulin (Jan 9, 2003)

bump

added a little more to the first post


----------

